
Ask HN: Basilisks and AI Development? - bediger4000
It&#x27;s becoming clear that &quot;deep learning&quot; and all the other modern AI techniques won&#x27;t live up to their hype. That means the question becomes &quot;Why does anyone continue to invest in AI?&quot; My question is: Is Big Tech trying to create Roko&#x27;s Basilisk to avoid being retroactively punished for not helping bring about Roko&#x27;s Basilisk?
======
mindcrime
_It 's becoming clear that "deep learning" and all the other modern AI
techniques won't live up to their hype._

How so? I don't see DL failing to live up to anything said about it by actual
Deep Learning researchers. If anything, DL has been a stunning success. And I
say this as somebody who is very much in the Gary Marcus camp of believing
that hybrid systems (that include elements of what we might call GOFAI, like
symbolic reasoning, etc.) are going to be required to get to "strong" AI or
AGI.

 _That means the question becomes "Why does anyone continue to invest in AI?"_

I've argued this before, but I'll reiterate my position this: we don't _need_
"strong AI" or AGI to do amazing, useful, and valuable things. We continue to
invest in AI because it continues to get better and create more value. Same
reason you invest in anything, really.

 _Is Big Tech trying to create Roko 's Basilisk ..._

I doubt it. It's not even generally accepted that the argument for Roko's
Basilisk is compelling enough to consider the idea a Real Thing. I seriously
doubt many (if any) people involved in AI lose even a microsecond of sleep
thinking about this.

